# Shawnee Lookout Launch Ramp



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Would like to know if anyone else is not happy with the Hamilton County Parks for not maintaining the ramp and access to the GMR at Shawnee Lookout. While their website has it listed as an access point to the GMR apparently no one from the parks dept have actually tried to launch a canoe, kayak, or johnboat from that location as all they would find is a silted in mud hole. Would love to fish that part of the river from my kayak during the white bass and wiper runs but public access is really not available. Seems they maintain multiple launch site on the LMR but have all but forgotten the GMR.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I too am not happy about this. I can remember launching a 16 ft outboard boat there about 15 years ago, and also finding out a couple years ago (the hard way) that it is no longer even fit for a kayak launch.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I believe it's better when the river is at normal depth. We experienced dragging our yaks through the mud this Fall, not fun at all. I heard they quit dredging it back in 04' which sucks. The park of closing its golf course also this year too. I guess they need more tax money to offer anything more than random hiking trails!

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

I started using that ramp back in the 1970s. They use to dredge it every 5 years or so. You could launch a full size boat and the ramp was always being used. Every year they had to clean up the parking lot (silt from winter floods)In the 1990s the park board decided they would spent their money elsewhere. (golf courses and soccer fields make money). They said no one uses it, I said they can't in it's current condition unless the Ohio backs up over pool. I tried for years to get it maintained and talked to the former land manager many times.(He agreed but was overruled never put in the budget) I had fishermen, hunters, anyone who use it call and complain. Nothing changed and after about 10 years gave-up. I now use Tanner Creek and take the 5 mile boat ride.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I was asking about asking this area of the river too, from a kayak. It seems like there are minimal locations to access this river. Certainly looks good from google maps, but I'm not finding a good access point.

I know this thread is old, but were you able to find another kayak access point from this area?


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Here's a link to the ODNR - Div of Parks and Watercraft - boater access map.

ODNR Map Viewer


----------

